# 4 Abfragen wie bekomme ich diese zusammen



## schlawiner (26. September 2010)

Hallo,

mein Script ist nun ziemlich umfangreich geworden.

Es erkennt 13 Games und weisst nun auch jedem vollautomatisch den fastdl zu. Kann sich selbst updaten.

Nun gibt es noch 3 Funktionen die ich mir überlege mit ein zu bringen.

Hier ein Ausschnitt:


```
#Call Of Duty 4
function startCod4() {
cod4text=$(cat /home/gs_starter/cod4.txt);
echo "$cod4text"
echo
echo Sollten Sie die wwwDownloadUrl fuer weitere Konfigurationen benoetigen: $url
echo
echo "$abschluss"
./$start $wwwdownload
 
}
```

diese funktionen Sollen mit darein:

1.
wenn das Script feststellt das in den Startparametern irgendwo sich ein fastdl befindet soll es es erst die Parameter $wwwdownload anhängen

2.
wenn das Script feststellt das in den Startparametern irgendwo sich ein manu befindet soll es zusätzlich noch die /manuadmin/deamon.sh starten  (unabhängig ob der fastdl gestartet wurde oder nicht)

3. 
der Server soll sich selbst auf updates überprüfen.
dafür lege ich auf eine Damin eine cod4pb.html
dies kann dann so geregelt werden 
if wget -q -O- $update/games/cod4.html.html | fgrep -i "$version"; then

so habe ich auch die Script Versionsabfrage geregelt

4.
Punkbusterupdate
genauso wie bei Punkt 3 muss punkbuster seperat geupdatet werden
das wäre dann mit 
if wget -q -O- $update/games/cod4pb.html.html | fgrep -i "$version"; then

jemand eine Idee wie man das am besten unter einer Funktion zusammenbastelt

Danke Euch


----------

